# Anti Anxiety Tool kit



## branl (May 21, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Anti-Anxiety-Toolkit-techniques-rewire/dp/1466451726/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348479748&sr=8-2&keywords=melissa+tiers

Has anyone read this?? or heard about this book? I keen to buy it to help my anxiety/ dp problems

Please let me know if you have read this book and give me you views


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd get the overcoming dp mindfulenss book


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

PassionRelease, I agree, I am always checking the views on amazon as you never know who is trying to scam you..ie linden method etc

I have looked her up and done a little reseach although there is not much, but I purchased the book, I will let the dp'ers know if I have any luck with any way


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

Harris Harrington talks about reintegrating the brain too. I think there's something to it and positive reviews by an MD and psychologist can't hurt especially since the author isn't either.


----------

